# Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?



## michel75 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

Ich habe einen Spiegelkarpfen mit 3,4 kg geangelt diesen wollen wir an Silvester machen. Hat jemand ein Rezept mit der Garzeit? Das Tier ist 60 cm lang. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Und euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## wallek (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

ob der schmeckt?????

60cm is doch schon eine stattliche größe!

Lebt er noch??

Wenn ja dann jeden Tag frisches Wasser rein!(ausstinken)

Ich würd dir raten lieber zwei kleine zu Kaufen!

Ansonsten Salzen Pfeffern Petersilie innen rein dann in einen Großen Bräter Butter auslassen und ab damit in den Ofen!

Ich glaube aber das du den 60ger nicht im ganzen in den Ofen bekommst!

Dann einfach zerlegen und einzeln anbraten!


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Schau mal da rein:
>www.big-foot.deKarpfenrezepte<


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



wallek schrieb:


> ob der schmeckt?????


Was ne Frage! #d  Die Größe hat nichts mit dem Geschmack zu tun.

@ michel75:
Durchsuch einfach mal dieses Forum hier (Fischrezepte) nach dem Wort Karpfen! Da findest Du die tollsten Sachen angefangen von den unterschiedlichen Verarbeitungsweisen (Filetieren, Steaks, Gulasch, im Ganzen) über diverse Zubereitunsgarten (Räuchern, Grillen, Kochen, Braten, Dünsten, etc.) bis hin zu einzelnen Rezepten (Karpfengulasch, Karpfen in Rotweinsauce, Karpfen blau, etc).
Ist ne wahre Fundgrube das AB! :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Ich stimme Foolish Farmer zu die Größe sagt nichts über den Geschmack aus, das kochen will aber halt gelernt sein!

Ich empfehle Karpfen Burgunder Art das Rezept hatte ich aus nem Kochbuch wenn du hier mal suchst oder googelst findest du das aber garantiert. Die Rotweinsauce passt einfach perfekt zum Karpfen, dazu habe ich Semmelknödel und Rotkraut gemacht, man verdammt jetzt hab ich Hunger. Naja ich hab noch nen Zander in der Kühltruhe mal sehen vielleicht wandert der ja heut Abend in den Ofen....


----------



## doggie (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



wallek schrieb:


> Ich würd dir raten lieber zwei kleine zu Kaufen!


 
Hallo,

das hier ist ein ANGLERFORUM!!!

doggie


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Mahlzeit,
diese Größe ist geradezu perfekt um ihm schön zu filetieren!!

Da ich kein Fan der Backofenrezepte bin und keine Fritteuse
habe, filetiere ich die Karpfen in jeder Größe.
Deiner ergibt vier schöne Portionen.#6 

Einfach filetieren, Filets in Portionsstücke schneiden,
Zitronensaft, Salz, Pfeffer (nicht zu knapp!), dann in
Mehl wenden und ab in die Pfanne. Bei mäßiger Hitze.
...Dazu Kartoffelsalat und drei, vier Bier.:m 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## michel75 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Also der Fisch ist schon am Fangtag geschlachtet worden. Das auswässern brauche ich nicht zu machen da dieser Fisch aus einem Teich kommt wo ständig frisch Wasser versorgt wird. 

Weil sich hier jemand beschwert hat das es sich hier um ein Angelforum handelt, es ist doch auch schön wenn man gesagt bekommt wie man das Geangelte zubereitet .

Das was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist die Garzeit? für den ganzen Fisch.
ich habe auch einen Gasgrill und einen Holzgrill.


Danke


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Moin,

Hast du nen Räucherofen zur Verfügung? Wenn ja, in 2 Fingerbreite Kottelets schneiden, nach Geschmack einlegen und räuchern.

Guten Appetit.


----------



## Baddy89 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Würde auch räuchern empfehlen...oder Fischfrikadellen


----------



## Pilkman (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Hi,

knapp 7 Pfund? Das ist doch noch ideale Essgröße und für ca. 4 Personen ein schmackhaftes Mahl.

Für den Silversterkarpfen ist immer meine Schwiegermutter verantwortlich. Bei ihrer Zubereitungsart wird der Karpfen mit Speck und Knoblauch gespickt, innen und außen gesalzen und dann im Backofen stehend auf einer Tasse gebacken. Deshalb ist hier auch ein ganzes Tier praktisch. Dadurch, daß der Karpfen außen noch mit Honig eingepinselt wird und nicht im Sud liegt, wird die Haut außen schön knusprig.

Dazu gibt´s dann meist ganz simpel Kartoffeln und z.B. Mohrrübengemüse.

Karpfen aus der Teichwirtschaft kommen für mich nicht mehr in Frage - wer einmal in freien Gewässern aufgewachsenen Karpfen gegessen hat, merkt den Unterschied im Geschmack und in der Konsistenz deutlich. Noch krasser empfinde ich das bei Forellen.


----------



## michel75 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Eine Räucher Möglichkeit hab ich leider nicht :-( oder besser gesagt noch nicht. 

Ich werde es mal mit 2 std in Alufolie. Danach werde ich die Folie öffnen.

Das hat ja noch zeit bis zum 01.01.07.


----------



## Carp4Fun (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



michel75 schrieb:


> Eine Räucher Möglichkeit hab ich leider nicht :-(


Moin Michel,

Falls du eine Fischzucht und/oder Räucherei in deiner Nähe hast, würd ich dir empfehlen, dort einfach mal nach `ner "Miträuchermöglichkeit" zu fragen. Sofern deren Öfen nicht grad voll ausgelastet sind, stellt das wahrscheinlich kein Problem dar und wid dich womöglich auch nur `n kleines Trinkgeld kosten. 
Wäre dann zwar nicht selbst zubereitet, aber immerhin selbst gefangen und außerdem kannst du dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass du am Ende top Räucherware erhältst.#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

*Karpfenschinken* im Pappkarton veredelt! #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> *Karpfenschinken* im Pappkarton veredelt! #6


Klingt interessant - Rezept? ;+


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Klingt interessant - Rezept? ;+


Google machts möglich... |uhoh:


----------



## Pilkman (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Google machts möglich... |uhoh:



Geht das schon wieder los?! #d


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

@Pilkman

Nein aber tipp doch einfach mal ein und tschüss...


----------



## Baddy89 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Wieso haben wir das Board, wenn es doch Google gibt??
Ach, richtig, dann wird man hierhin weitergeleitet...

Oh Mann..

Also diese Speckvariante hört sich sehr lecker an.

Wir haben bislang einmal geräuchert und einmal Frikadellen drauß gemacht. War auch mehr als ok !


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Google machts möglich... |uhoh:


Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - karpfenschinken pappkarton - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.
Kann den Typ nich mal einer bannen? :r


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=karpfenschinken&btnG=Suche&meta=

Dann im Pappkarton kalt Räuchern, weil er keinen Räucherofen hat und warum immer Aufrufe von Dir zum bannen??? #d


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Was soll denn so ein Blödsinn mit der "Google-Antwort" (erst Recht wenn es sich um nen Verweis aufs AB handelt!)?!
Wie man "Karpfenschinken" herstellt war mir sehr wohl bewusst - dass man in nem Pappkarton räuchern kann, eher nicht - aber wieso nur bist Du nicht in der Lage auf ne klare Frage ne vernünftige Antwort zu geben?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bist Du nicht in der Lage Dich anständig zu artikulieren, oder willst Du bloß nicht?!? #c


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

@FoolishFarmer

Der Link war die *allgemeine* Google Suchanfrage "Karpfenschinken" und kein Verweis aufs AB.

Ich sag Dir dazu nur eins, man darf ruhig auch etwas denken und nicht nur nehmen. 
Auch kann man wenn es einen brennend interessiert, ganz easy eine PN schicken und bekommt prompt nette Tipps.

Das wars für mich zu diesem Thema, diesmal lass ich mich nicht auf Hetzereien ein.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Der Link war die *allgemeine* Google Suchanfrage "Karpfenschinken" und kein Verweis aufs AB.


Schonmal drauf geachtet, was die ersten beiden Treffer sind, wenn man mit Google sucht? Das wäre intern sicher schneller gegangen (erst Recht wenn Du den Link schon parat hattest(.



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ich sag Dir dazu nur eins, man darf ruhig auch etwas denken und nicht nur nehmen.
> Auch kann man wenn es einen brennend interessiert, ganz easy eine PN schicken und bekommt prompt nette Tipps.


Genau. Denken. Schon ganz richtig erkannt. :m  |rolleyes Aber Du wolltest Dich ja hier nicht herstellen und mir unterstellen, dass ich nicht denken kann, was wiederum einer Beleidigung gleichkäme?!? (Könnte man, wenn man denn ganz böse wäre, so verstehen.)
Ich schreibe prinzipiell sehr viele PNs, zumindest wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, dass auch nur halbwegs was vernünftiges als Antwort zurück kommt. :g In Fällen, wo es aber auch andere Leute interessiert, machen PN´s eigentlich keinen Sinn.



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Das wars für mich zu diesem Thema...


Da nichts neues beitragen konntest, ist das ggfs. auch besser so!  



Zum Thema:
Das hier klingt auch mal ganz interessant und passt zur Jahreszeit: Gefüllter Weihnachtskarpfen :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber Du wolltest Dich ja hier nicht herstellen und mir unterstellen, dass ich nicht denken kann, was wiederum einer Beleidigung gleichkäme?!? (Könnte man, wenn man denn ganz böse wäre, so verstehen.)


Netter  Versuch von Dir, glaube das nennt man flaming oder!?

Hier auf jeden Fall noch mehr Karpfenrezepte:

http://www.biofisch.at/karpfenrezepte.htm

Mein Tipp aus der Oberpfalz  

http://www.wochenblatt-dlv.de/sro.php?redid=50966&blwid=50978


----------



## duck_68 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Schonmal drauf geachtet, was die ersten beiden Treffer sind, wenn man mit Google sucht? Das wäre intern sicher schneller gegangen (erst Recht wenn Du den Link schon parat hattest(.
> 
> 
> Genau. Denken. Schon ganz richtig erkannt. :m  |rolleyes Aber Du wolltest Dich ja hier nicht herstellen und mir unterstellen, dass ich nicht denken kann, was wiederum einer Beleidigung gleichkäme?!? (Könnte man, wenn man denn ganz böse wäre, so verstehen.)
> ...




Ist der ZF wieder mal am Rumstänkern#c  Den hab ich schon seit langem auf der Ignorier-List  da bleib ich weitestgehend verschont:q :q 


Aber Karpfenschinken ist wirklich was sehr feines - so ne richtig dicke Scheibe aus dem Rückefilet - lecker:l 

Martin#h


----------



## Green Highlander (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Karpfen schmeckt am besten frittiert - gerade jetzt vor Weihnachten. Aber natuerlich hat jeder so seinen eigenen Geschmack. Wohl bekomms!

Noch ein Geheimtip: Zu dem frittiertem Karpfen entweder ein guter Kartoffelsalat oder das folgende Rezept (passt perfekt zu Weihnachten)

aufen, ansonsten selber weich kochen oder eingemacht im Glas kaufen   

<LI class=MsoNormal style="COLOR: navy; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt">Kartoffeln kochen <LI class=MsoNormal style="COLOR: navy; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt">Die warmen Kartoffeln zusammen mit den roten Rüben passieren (mit Küchenminna, evtl. Fleischwolf); ca. 2/3 Kartoffeln und 1/3 Rüben je nach gewünschter Farbe <LI class=MsoNormal style="COLOR: navy; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt">Würzen mit Mayonnaise (für eine große Schüssel Salat hab ich immer fast ein großes Glas Mayonnaise/Miracel Whip gebraucht), Meerrettich (je nach gewünschter Schärfe), Essig und Salz (wenn’s fad schmeckt, fehlt noch etwas Salz oder Essig,…) 
Dekorieren nach Wunsch mit harten Eiern, Essiggurken, Kapern ,…. 
Das Rezept kommt wohl aus Lothringen oder dem Elsass.


----------



## Green Highlander (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Sorry habs von ner email kopiert - neuer Versuch:

Rote Rüben wenn möglich gekocht kaufen, ansonsten selber weich kochen oder eingemacht im Glas kaufen   
Kartoffeln kochen
Die warmen Kartoffeln zusammen mit den roten Rüben passieren (mit Küchenminna, evtl. Fleischwolf); ca. 2/3 Kartoffeln und 1/3 Rüben je nach gewünschter Farbe 
Würzen mit Mayonnaise (für eine große Schüssel Salat hab ich immer fast ein großes Glas Mayonnaise/Miracel Whip gebraucht), Meerrettich (je nach gewünschter Schärfe), Essig und Salz (wenn’s fad schmeckt, fehlt noch etwas Salz oder Essig,…) 
Dekorieren nach Wunsch mit harten Eiern, Essiggurken, Kapern ,….


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist der ZF wieder mal am Rumstänkern#c  Den hab ich schon seit langem auf der Ignorier-List


Gell so wie den Gerätefetischist, denn diesen Post in haargenau dem Wortlaut, habe ich schon öfters von Dir gelesen und das wo wir doch auf "deiner" Ignor sind.


----------



## muddyliz (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Kinners, kloppt euch, ich will was sehen für mein Geld.
(Wobei die Betonung auf *Kinners* liegt !!!)
Haben wir hier im AB, rechtzeitig zum Fest der Liebe,  jetzt bald palästinensische Verhältnisse ???

Hier ein ganz einfaches Rezept, von mir entwickelt (eigentlich war's mehr Daumen mal Pi), getestet und für gut befunden: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

@muddyliz
Hier nun ganz umsonst, ohne Geld aber mit viel Liebe  :l

http://kundendienst.orf.at/sendungsinfos/frischgekocht/60131_rezept.html

http://www.mosel.com/pages2/0305_lukullisch_d.jsp?id=1866&dom=de


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfen wie bereite ich Ihn zu?*

Hab da gerade noch was Interessantes gefunden. :g


> Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem Modergeschmack bei Großkarpfen, habe es aber folgendermaßen gelöst:
> Du filetierst den Karpfen, ziehst die Haut ab und schneidest ihn in mundgerechte Streifen und Stücke, dient auch dazu, dass die Marinade besser einwirkt. Dann beträufelst du ihn ganz leicht mit Zitronensaft und legst ihn anschließend ca. 5-6 Stunden in eine asiatische Sojasoße, auch "Kikoman" genannt. Durch diese Marinade verliert der Karpfen den gesamten Modergeschmack. Später wendest du ihn in Mehl, Eiern und Paniermehl um ihn dann in der Friteuse goldgelb, knusprig und in der Panade zu braten. Tipp: Dazu passt hervorragend Reis mit asiatisch gewürztem Gemüse und Glasnudeln!


----------

